# First season and extreme behaviour!



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

My female has just had her first season at 1 year - for the 1st week she was keeping herself tidy and cleaning a lot. now day 10 and 11 she is a total nutter and keeps trying to hump the childre  - a real s*x pest!
Is this normal behaviour?! I am thinking this may be her 4 day window of opportunity?
Would be good to know as thinking of breeding her at the 3rd season...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All sounds normal! Nina had her first season at just over 5 months and then again at 11 months. She was much better second time around. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bitches are generally most receptive somewhere between days 9 and 17, but although there is an optimal window when the bitch is most receptive to the advances of a male and will stand fanning her tail well out of the way with come hither eyes - they can be impregnated during more than just the optimal window so be careful and don't let her anywhere near where entire male dogs may be.


----------

